# I got revenge!



## Jamie714 (Dec 17, 2014)

Daddy had to take me to that mean vet again without mommy coming along. She's still stuck in bed so I can't play with her. 
I was so mad that daddy did this and worse he forgot to bring banana! At least mommy brought banana in that tasty black purse she carries. 
I did not wanna get poked like the first time. So when that mean vet brought me into the room I turned my butt and sprayed him!
And I think it worked. The vet didn't poke me. But he put some more of the stinky medicine on my neck. Then he said I was cute and very healthy. 
Now I know his weakness. Daddy said I don't have to go back for a long time now. It's good because I hate going in the car.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 18, 2014)

Trix here-

That was naughty!!!! I always had nice vets who were never mean. I heard that my brother Trigger (Great Bunny Bless his soul) only cooperated with attractive females, not men, not ugly women. And our old vet made such a fuss that Trigger was in overload!!!! I think Trigger got sick all of the time hoping to see hot vet techs. Trigger was a weerdo, anyways...


----------



## Channahs (Dec 18, 2014)

Barry's here. Mines vet is pretty smarts and funny. Hims giggles like a little girls bout mines ears. Of all hims rabbit patients mines is his first English lops. Dem vets is specials. Dem went to learns about us and learns long like what hooman vets has to go to schools, but them hearts big.


----------



## Jamie714 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mommy says if you wanna be a vet you have to accept that you will get peed and pooped on hehe. My mommy says she wants to finish her vet tech school after her baby is born. Humans are pregnant for a long time!
She said the vet doesn't like poking me but he had to so I felt better. But she said her vet in America is better and always gives treats. I can't wait to go there.


----------

